# Something From My Youth



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 4, 2014)

Nostalgia is a very important thing for people, it really feels so comforting to remember something good. Infact somethings are so nostalgic they almost bring me to tears.


I wanna share a TV series to which alot of my love for animals really started. I mean yeah animals are cool and everything, but this show taught me from a very young age that someone's heart was very important, especially to have a heart for animals.

It's called David The Gnome.

And I know if you're younger than me you may not have heard of this or maybe even think a cartoon about a gnome (you know those statues in old lady gardens) would be all that enchanting. Well it is if you learn that this Gnome is a doctor and takes urgent calls to save animals. It was made for children but had really serious tone but could be whimsical as well. You learn alot about their little society, some real medical procedures, and of course the animals are all cute and beautiful.

http://englishbrb.adnstream.com/video/jfaSqoYliM/01-David-The-Gnome

The company that made it has it up on their website for free, so please feel free to enjoy this... it's really worth it, especially as it promotes caring for wildlife.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 4, 2014)

i remember rusians made alot of books and cartoon movies on something exaculy like this and then imported all of it to Lihuania a looooong ass time ago and then poorly translated it. based on your description its exaculy as i renember it! though it wasnt so personality changing for me.... i just loved the anthropomorphic animals!


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 4, 2014)

Hm, this series is Spanish but based on a Dutch book series... so um, maybe it's not the same? Besides... the animals are rather feral... not all that anthro.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 5, 2014)

CynTheTreecko said:


> Hm, this series is Spanish but based on a Dutch book series... so um, maybe it's not the same? Besides... the animals are rather feral... not all that anthro.


yeah, maybe they were from dutchland or spain, i was realy young and dont remember now. i just remember alot of shity russian books were imported here at some point....
yeah they were prity feral i geus, its all fuzzy though


----------



## CynTheTreecko (Apr 5, 2014)

I posted a link to the first episode, so feel free to tell me if it's the same thing or not, now I'm curious.


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep, seems prity much the same... though i think i saw versions where the gnome was a porcupine


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 5, 2014)

The Book of Gnomes (or something similarly titled) that the cartoon was based off was one of my favorite books when I was little. It's not really a fantasy or story book, more like a journal on the lives of gnomes. It was pretty awesome.


----------

